# 1966 Apsleyhall/South Shields



## carolstepp (Sep 20, 2008)

Is there anyone here who was on the Apsleyhall of 1966 which it visited the Port of Corpus Christi?

Carol Stepp


----------



## pattayalob (Feb 16, 2010)

carolstepp said:


> Is there anyone here who was on the Apsleyhall of 1966 which it visited the Port of Corpus Christi?
> 
> Carol Stepp


Hallo Carol, I was Radio Officer on the Apsleyhall when she visited Corpus Christi in 1966, she stayed about 10 days I think. I cannot remember too much about the crew or their names as it is a long time ago. Write back and I will try to remember something that may help you.
Robert Creasey


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Welcome aboard from East Yorkshire, Robert.
Plenty of us R/Os around.
You may not get a reply from Carol. She hasn't logged on since June last year.
A private message or email might get a reply.
Find your way around and get to know the crew.
Have a good trip.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings *Robert* and a warm welcome to SN. Bon voyage.


----------



## Pat Thompson (Jan 25, 2006)

Carol,

I was in Apsleyhall during that visit to Corpus Christi and a fantastic time we had. My name is Pat Thompson and I was Deck Apprentice at the time. I do remember some terrific evenings at the Red Lady Lounge, much beer engulfed.

You are looking for names.

Peter Langley the other deck apprentice,
Brian (can't remember) 3rd Mate.
George Mead, Senior Electrician
Bill (Rangoon) Rankin Electrician
Jock Cluness AB

I am having a senior moment but I am sure I will remember more as soon as I post this.

Hello Robert long time.....

Regards


----------



## pattayalob (Feb 16, 2010)

My memory is very vague with names, were you the two apprentices who use to play the guitar and mouth organ? I always remember the visits to each other's cabins and drinking the Tennants lager, ha ha.


----------



## pattayalob (Feb 16, 2010)

I was R/O on the Apsleyhall from Feb '66 to July '66. From Tilbury to Sunderland then across to Bremerhaven, on to Corpus Christie, Madras, Singapore, Philippines, back to Hamburg and a flight in an old Dakota back to Gatwick (?)


----------



## pattayalob (Feb 16, 2010)

Marconi Sahib said:


> Welcome aboard from East Yorkshire, Robert.
> Plenty of us R/Os around.
> You may not get a reply from Carol. She hasn't logged on since June last year.
> A private message or email might get a reply.
> ...


Thanks for the welcome to the community. I ended my career as a R/O in July '66 (so many years ago !) The old memory is not what it was.


----------



## Pat Thompson (Jan 25, 2006)

Good Morning Patayalob,

We sure were,I saw Peter Langley abour a year ago, I had not seen him for what must be 30 years, like me Peter is retired after years in the police force and is living in Brandon near Durham. I retired in 2003 after a full career at sea spent mostly with the RFA. I still play guitar and have added banjo to my repertiore, no good at either really.

Aye

Pat


----------



## pattayalob (Feb 16, 2010)

Pat Thompson said:


> Good Morning Patayalob,
> 
> We sure were,I saw Peter Langley abour a year ago, I had not seen him for what must be 30 years, like me Peter is retired after years in the police force and is living in Brandon near Durham. I retired in 2003 after a full career at sea spent mostly with the RFA. I still play guitar and have added banjo to my repertiore, no good at either really.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry that it has taken me all this time to reply. I had problems with my computer and bought another one and lost all my "bookmarks" and lost the name of this community. I hope this is not too rude but were you the one we used to call "Chubby"? You two apprentices were two fantastic guys and always made me laugh with your antics. I am absolutely rubbish at remembering names but can remember so many faces. Did we all get that drunk in those days? Wow! let me know if you get this reply and we can go on from there. Again, sorry for the tardy reply. 
Take care ... Robert Creasey


----------



## pattayalob (Feb 16, 2010)

*Apsleyhall*



pattayalob said:


> I am so sorry that it has taken me all this time to reply. I had problems with my computer and bought another one and lost all my "bookmarks" and lost the name of this community. I hope this is not too rude but were you the one we used to call "Chubby"? You two apprentices were two fantastic guys and always made me laugh with your antics. I am absolutely rubbish at remembering names but can remember so many faces. Did we all get that drunk in those days? Wow! let me know if you get this reply and we can go on from there. Again, sorry for the tardy reply.
> Take care ... Robert Creasey


Going on from here, my e-mail address is [email protected] if you want to reply, also if Peter Langley is out there somewhere, let him know and I would like to communicate with him too....
Robert Creasey


----------



## pattayalob (Feb 16, 2010)

Hello Pat, it's a long time since I posted in this community. Just come back from Thailand and going again in January. 
Have a great Christmas and New Year
From Robert Creasey


----------

